# Medicare - CPT 80053



## kharrison88 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi,

I keep coming across 80053 for Medicare denials. I know you can't use routine codes, but is there a list of ICD-10 diagnostic codes that Medicare would cover? 

Thank you.


----------



## driecam@yahoo.com (Mar 31, 2016)

*Try lcds on cms.gov*

https://www.cms.gov/medicare-covera...8003,+DME+MAC)&ContrNum=18003&CntrctrType=DME


----------

